
Judge0 IDE – Free and open-source online code editor - hermanzvonimir
https://ide.judge0.com/?7U55
======
jonny383
Just a heads up, you might want to sanitize #include file input in C (the only
language I tried)

For example, #include </etc/passwd>

All the best

~~~
hermanzvonimir
Hi!

Thanks for the heads up and your concern!

Judge0 IDE uses Judge0 API as its code execution engine, and Judge0 API uses
isolate ([https://github.com/ioi/isolate](https://github.com/ioi/isolate)) for
sandboxing compilation and execution without root permissions. Thus,
everything should be safe.

You are free to "hack" it, but if you find a bug or security issue please send
me an email so I can fix it. :)

------
hermanzvonimir
Hi everybody!

Judge0 IDE is a free and open-source online code editor that allows you to
write and execute code from a rich set of languages. It's perfect for anybody
who just wants to quickly write and run some code without opening a full-
featured IDE on their computer. Moreover, it is also useful for teaching and
learning or just trying out a new language.

Source code is available on GitHub
([https://github.com/judge0/ide](https://github.com/judge0/ide)) and you can
try out Judge0 IDE at [https://ide.judge0.com](https://ide.judge0.com).

------
bythckr
ok, just a "public interest" announcement or at least my personal thing.

Dark mode has couple of issues, not EVERYONE loves it. Plus its not great on
matte finish or low spec monitors. So, please have options.

My personal view, grey or other off-colors are better than white (which is too
bright). Please have multiple theme options.

~~~
hermanzvonimir
Thanks for your suggestion! Feel free to create a new feature request on
GitHub
([https://github.com/judge0/ide/issues/new](https://github.com/judge0/ide/issues/new))
and I will add it in the next release.

